# New Wood Stove



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

I spent the morning pulling the old Franklin type wood stove and putting in the largest free standing wood stove Drolet makes.










I had to remove the front door and the trim strips along the sides of the frame to fit it through the door. The specs listed were wrong by almost a full inch. There was about a half inch clearance.

The hope is that it will be able to heat the house for at least 8 hours. I would like to sleep through the night. The climate here has almost the worst winter in the lower 48. The firebox has a volumn of 3.4 cubic feet and the stove weighs 550 pounds. I also hope it will use less wood because it's more efficient and will pay for itself over time. Once I get the chimny hooked up we'll see how well it works.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Looks very nice. Hopefully, it will do the job of heating for you this winter. It reminds me of our first wood stove..a Schrader stove. Burned wood only and when we went into homesteading in northern PA we decided to always get a stove with a grate and a drawer to empty ashes. The reason ?? So we could use some coal at times and so...we didn't have to allow the wood stove to burn down to empty ashes from the bottom of the stove itself. Nothing is worse on a cold winters day to have to wait for the stove to burn down so you can haul ashes outside and then rebuild your fire. I hope you enjoy your new stove and keeps you toasty this winter..all night !!:goodjob:


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

in my drafty old house...no. in yours, maybe.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Doesn't the type of wood you burn make a difference? I hear all the time about using hardwood for hot lasting fires. Wish we had some around here. We use lots of Salt Cedar, Elm, a little Pecan and even some Cottonwood. I finally figured out how to get ashes out without letting the stove go all the way out. I let it go down to hot coals, slip the flat shovel under and lift SLOWLY, that way the heavier coals fall off the shovel and the hot ash is removed. When I am done I just toss another couple of logs on and away it goes. Naturally we use a metal bucket that we keep on the porch and dump it in a safe place every two or three days. 
My DH told some friends that we only clean out our stove, ( Quadra Fire) once a week or so. I clean it out twice a day or more in really cold weather! Silly Man! HE cleans it maybe once a week or so!!! Your stove looks great and I hope it keeps your home toasty warm!


----------

